# Beretta Rosewood Grips



## ShaneBrah (Sep 14, 2014)

I've recently been looking for some wood grips for my Beretta 96A1 and these are the prettiest ones I have found.

The only problem...I have no idea what kind they are or where to get them.

If anyone could chime in, I would appreciate it!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

There's a seller on GunBroker that goes by the name of MagLady. I've purchased many pairs of grips over the years from her, both Beretta and other makes. 

Go to firearms parts / accessories and to the grips section. Maybe type in her name and you should be able to get a list of what she's selling.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

From the photo, I am led to believe that the grips you like are made of laminated wood.
They may be impregnated beech wood, dyed to a rosewood-looking color.

I don't know where to find similar grips, but my clue to the possibility that they're laminated, impregnated, dyed wood comes from my experience using it.
For information about the wood itself, click on: Scales


----------



## ShaneBrah (Sep 14, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> There's a seller on GunBroker that goes by the name of MagLady. I've purchased many pairs of grips over the years from her, both Beretta and other makes.
> 
> Go to firearms parts / accessories and to the grips section. Maybe type in her name and you should be able to get a list of what she's selling.


Wow those grips are very impressive, way better than I thought they would be! I'll try to get in contact with maglady and see if she can make some Beretta grips! I appreciate the referral.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice grips. Especially looks good on the stainless pistol.


----------



## ShaneBrah (Sep 14, 2014)

Just wanted to update this thread. Found some very pretty grips that are pretty similar to the desired ones pictured above! Found them on eBay, the seller was gce-sports.










Can't wait to get them and put them on the gun! I'll update with those pictures too...


----------

